# Coffee Compass Tusker. Elephant Blend



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Just about to get going with this (I've got the the Mahogany roast)

Anyone had any yet, and any suggestions for espresso recipes?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hit @marcuswar up, he's had and enjoyed these beans.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I found it better to be pulled a little short. I tend to go for 18.7g in to 29-30g out in a flat white.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks! Will try that.

First problem (No not really!) Is the beans are so big my usual dosing accuracy of 0.1g is going to go to wall, most of the beans weigh 0.2g!









Russ


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Agree with the short pull. Better here after open a couple of days. Very nice!


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

OK got to 18g in 30g out in 30sec

Quite enjoyable. I'm hopeless as describing tastes but to me there's a huge bonfire toffee after taste, anyone else get that or care to elaborate.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I've just ordered 500g of Mahogany Tusker having thoroughly enjoyed the sample I was sent with my previous order.

I too pulled 18 > 30/32 in 30 for flat whites.

Also not good at describing taste but for me Tusker was definitely smooth and fruity.

Has to be the first time I've ever described coffee in that way.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@Snakehips .....Hmm fruity I'll have to use my imagination next time i have one, the only time I've experienced fruit from coffee previously was Foundarys Roko Mountain which was described as strawberries which i had no problem detecting (even just smelling the beans!l)

Out of interest what temp were you pulling the shots at? I tried two identical shots side by side, one at 91 and the other at 96, first time Ive tried this but now I have a PID machine I can so rude no to try! The hotter, I (and my tasting panel) percieved as much sweeter, but liked both. Looking forward to more tomorrow.....

Russ


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

In general I've found that dark roasts prefer a hotter temp.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Russ I was quite chuffed when I told Mrs S I thought the Tusker tasted of berry fruit and then found that the notes on the CC website said fruity. It's only since getting the Olympus 75 grinder that I've branched out into trying different beans, before which I used the same blend for years. Bearing in mind that I drink pretty much 100% flat whites, the Tusker is for me the most noticeably different tasting blend the I've tried. I've commented before that my palate is about as educated as a persistent truant. I always maintained that coffee tasted of .... er well.........coffee........... ranging form nice coffee to naff coffee and that notes of this and that were just pretentious b*!!*cks. However I can now perhaps add fruit to my growing list of discernible descriptors. Along with chocolate and caramel that makes three!!

Re the temperature ......with my PID at 122 for the boiler that translates, in theory, to 96 at the brew head.

I have to say that despite the PID I tend to brew everything at a 'rude' 96.

Hope you continue to enjoy Tusker and many more.,


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

marcuswar said:


> In general I've found that dark roasts prefer a hotter temp.


I thought the received wisdom was the opposite. Since darker roasts are easier to extract that the standard 93 degrees is sufficient. Lighter roasts which are harder to extract (they don't give up their goodness without a fight) and therefore require a higher temp to extract fully.

@Mrboots2u or @The Systemic Kid ; what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep - darker roasts easier to extract and shouldn't need as high a temp as lighter which are more prone to under extraction problems and benefit from a higher extraction temp to aid extraction.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Doh!... Sorry I meant lower (honest)., just got all fuddled trying to reply via my phone.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Having said all that - @garydyke1 I lowered the temp for a bright Kenya ( at the same time went bit finer on the grind ) . The lower temp in the cup gave a perception of less acidity .

Re darker roasts - I just don't ever use them to say, but common perceived wisdom is reduce the temp > rescue chance or over extracting > reduce bitter notes


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Having said all that - @garydyke1 I lowered the temp for a bright Kenya ( at the same time went bit finer on the grind ) . The lower temp in the cup gave a perception of less acidity .
> 
> Re darker roasts - I just don't ever use them to say, but common perceived wisdom is reduce the temp > rescue chance or over extracting > reduce bitter notes


Yep. Dont say I didn't tell y'all


----------

